# I'm looking forward to the day.....



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

...when I can change my screen name to "WayTooMuchWork":thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

When you give us a 40% cut of your pay,we will let you
Good to hear you got work slim, were slowing down. But that's normal for march and April for us. Got to wait for the new hole's to be dug, so.......


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> When you give us a 40% cut of your pay,we will let you
> Good to hear you got work slim, were slowing down. But that's normal for march and April for us. Got to wait for the new hole's to be dug, so.......


Oh no, I don't have work. I thought I was balls to the wall busy, and then everything fell apart. Now I'm sitting, again.....and thinking maybe I should look into a burger flipping gig


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm dead for 3 weeks myself.
Luckily just in time for the new baby girl and to recover from a nice round of food poisoning care of the Applebees that I just finished remodeling.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is this what all drywallers do? stay up till 1am to see what other drywallers are doing? :thumbsup: I have a 60 sheet basement that my hangers hung today. Scrapping and taping tomorrow. Thats all I need


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Right now I don't know if I am happy or not,, Work is just a drizzle,, and I expect it to hit all at once,,, Not sure what is the hold up on a few of my homes.. I have plenty of small jobs and some new homes.. Think this next week or so I will be trying to play ketchup.. And that is what I hate the most.. everyone calling at the same time. Zig and zagg,, are just getting to be too old with me..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Yeah I'm dead for 3 weeks myself.
> Luckily just in time for the new baby girl and to recover from a nice round of food poisoning care of the Applebees that I just finished remodeling.


That's great that you get to spend time with your new leading lady, but not so great about the food poisoning:no:

It's funny, I let some work go because I thought I was too busy, and then everything fell apart and all 3 projects went on delayed status. I've decided to use this time to undertake in a major marketing campaign....no one knows I exist, so I'm going to change that. And I'm going after people with lots of money.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm booked up to July boys. come down and give me a hand.
no sh!t i could use the help. i can't find a finisher helper with the sense to
tie his shoes here. much less find his way home. 
I've got this commercial finisher stalking me for work. get this!! when blocking in , he uses a 9'' roller - dips it in heavy mud- rolls on the seam- then wipes down. after his angles are taped- he takes a 6'' wool roller - dips in heavy mud - rolls in angle- then wipes both sides down. 
these are bad habits in my view. sounds like a floor full of mud to me.
i need to find a start from scratch guy .OR A PRO!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm booked up to July boys. come down and give me a hand.
> no sh!t i could use the help. i can't find a finisher helper with the sense to
> tie his shoes here. much less find his way home.
> I've got this commercial finisher stalking me for work. get this!! when blocking in , he uses a 9'' roller - dips it in heavy mud- rolls on the seam- then wipes down. after his angles are taped- he takes a 6'' wool roller - dips in heavy mud - rolls in angle- then wipes both sides down.
> ...


A start from scratch guy sounds like a good idea..that way you can teach him your ways..just as long as he has common sence...and those guys are getting hard to find.........trust meeee:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm booked up to July boys. come down and give me a hand.


Yeah, but you're a hand finisher, so that 300 sheet house is going to take you 5 months....that doesn't count as booked up!:jester:

I'm kidding!


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

> OR A PRO!


Sorry man I would but i'm booked for about 2 months myself. :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, but you're a hand finisher, so that 300 sheet house is going to take you 5 months....that doesn't count as booked up!:jester:
> 
> I'm kidding!


Your right slim. like Ive said before, machines make money.
hand finishers make wages. oh well.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Your right slim. like Ive said before, machines make money.
> hand finishers make wages. oh well.


Wages is money, and money is why we do it. I'm usually content if I know I'm at least making wages. It's when you *don't* make wages that sucks.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I know a Taper that actually made 8 bucks an hour after working as a sub to a painter on a giant 10,000 sq ft home floor ftage.. give or take a few ft.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm booked up to July boys. come down and give me a hand.
> no sh!t i could use the help. i can't find a finisher helper with the sense to
> tie his shoes here. much less find his way home.
> I've got this commercial finisher stalking me for work. get this!! when blocking in , he uses a 9'' roller - dips it in heavy mud- rolls on the seam- then wipes down. after his angles are taped- he takes a 6'' wool roller - dips in heavy mud - rolls in angle- then wipes both sides down.
> ...


If you are serious, pm me with some details. I need to know about per diem, place to stay etc.

Thanks,

M T Buckets


----------

